# Home remedies for Sleeping Disorders



## Nightowl (Feb 17, 2011)

*Natural Home Remedies for Sleeping Disorders*
*• Drinking a glass of warm milked mixed with honey is one of the oldest yet effective natural home remedies for Sleeping Disorders as it induces sleep. Nutmeg powder also promotes god sleep.*
*• A combination of buttermilk, cinnamon and honey is useful home remedy used to get rid of sleeping ailments.*
*• Elimination of cow’s milk from the diet for some time and then reintroducing it helps to cure Sleeping Disorders like Insomnia in small children.*
*• Having approximately 30 ml of milk extracted from poppy seeds mixed with sugar is beneficial in reducing Insomnia related sleeping ailments. Take this natural remedy at night before going to bed.*
*• Lettuce juice is a valuable home remedy for sleeping troubles as it induces healthy sleep. A little bit of lemon juice can also be added in this juice to improve its taste.*
*• Herbal teas and decoctions prepared from herbs like passionflower, chamomile, St John’s Wart, horsetail, lemon balm, fennel seeds, peppermint and other such herbs are useful in the treatment of Sleeping Disorders naturally at home. These herbal remdies act as natural sedatives. They can also be used for herbal baths.*
*• Having hot baths two hours prior to bedtime help to soothe the mind and body and regulate sleeping patterns.*
*• Try to avoid sleeping on the back. Instead sleep laterally in a comfortable posture to get rid of sleeping problems.*
*• Interestingly, combing the hair before bedtime serves as a massage and helps in falling asleep.*
*• Alternative therapies like meditation, yoga, aromatherapy, acupuncture, acupressure, music therapy etc are excellent natural home remedies for Sleeping Disorders.*
*Diet for Sleeping Disorders*
*While dealing with Sleeping Disorders, it is essential to maintain a healthy lifestyle and a healthy diet. Green leafy vegetables, whether raw or steamed should be positively included in the diet to reduce Seeping Disorders. Whole grains and fruits like lemons and mulberries help relax the mind thereby facilitating good sleep.*
*Figs, dates, bananas, grapefruits are also beneficial in this regard. Stay away from foods like cheese, potatoes, tomatoes, eggplants, spinach etc during night time. These foods are healthy no doubt, but they act as natural brain stimulants thereby reducing sleep.*
*It is important to note that foods rich in proteins promote alertness whereas the ones rich in carbohydrates promote sleepiness. As nutritional deficiencies have also been associated with Sleeping Disorders, it is necessary to have a balanced diet with judicious mix of various vitamins and minerals.*
*Besides, certain lifestyle changes like regular exercise and meditation should also be adopted. Avoidance of physical or mental stimulation before bedtime serves as one of the simplest yet most important home remedies for Sleeping Disorders by relaxing the body as well as the mind and facilitating normal sleeping.*


*Home Remedies for Menopausal Sleep Disorders*

Many women find their sleep quality deteriorates with menopause. Hot flashes and night sweats, which can wake you up many times each night, are partly responsible. However, menopause also brings real changes in the part of the brain that regulates sleep. Changing hormone levels affect your sleep cycles. 

Rapid eye movement (REM) sleep, the stage associated with dreaming, is particularly affected. Many menopausal women find that they dream less because of this lack of REM sleep, and when you don't get enough REM sleep, you don't feel rested in the morning. 

*Some women find it hard to sleep through the night during *
*menopause due to hot flashes or night sweats.*

Regardless of the cause, the end result can be fatigue and irritability. You can improve your sleep quality in several ways; here are some tips that can help:


Set a regular sleep-wake schedule allowing sufficient sleep to feel well-rested.


Exercise regularly in the late afternoon or early evening, so you are physically tired at night. A long walk after dinner may be all you need.


Avoid caffeinated beverages after early afternoon, and cut your overall caffeine consumption. Besides keeping you up, caffeine can make you feel stressed and even more irritable. If you love coffee, switch to decaf.


Set a bedtime routine that is relaxing. Maybe yoga or some other meditative exercise would help.


Try to settle stressful thoughts -- deal with them, write them down, do what it takes to set them to rest.


Avoid alcohol -- it is sedating initially, but in the wee hours, you will rebound from a "nightcap."


Avoid sleeping pills -- except in rare circumstances (traveling, severe temporary stress, or for an anxiety disorder for which you are under physician surveillance); they only work in the short term and can be very addictive.


Try a glass of warm milk or herbal tea with milk in it. Milk contains an amino acid, tryptophan, which is a mild, natural sedative that can help you get drowsy.

Sometimes, at-home treatments are not enough to counter serious sleep problems. Make no mistake, you cannot function for long without proper sleep. If the preceding commonsense steps do not help, you may want to look to more aggressive treatments for your problems; consider the following:


Get a general medical checkup. There are a number of serious problems, such as depression or thyroid disease, that are associated with sleep disorders. Don't accept a quick prescription for sleeping pills as the answer.


Consider a trial of estrogen replacement, particularly if you are having a lot of bothersome flashes at night.


See a sleep-disorder specialist. A specialized workup may reveal a problem, such as sleep apnea (a problem with breathing during sleep), which may not turn up in the course of a general physical exam.
 
( I am so tired of everything being a pill away)


----------



## urlelove (Feb 24, 2011)

Sleep deprivation and sleeplessness are becoming increasingly common and problematic because of our fast paced lifestyles that often deny us the time for much needed sleep. Sleep disorders are another cause for the problem, and *insomnia* is just one of these disorders. Sleep disorders like insomnia can also develop because of stress and the same lifestyle that deprives us off time to relax and sleep.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you


----------

